# The Crash of SunDust (Action)



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

The Inquisitions ships are infamous. Their names synonymous with death, destruction, and holy fire. When one is damaged or destroyed, it is imparative as with any technology to recover, or destroy what can be salvaged-for fear Xeno or Chaos filth may pilfer it.

When the Inquisition cruiser SunDust crashed on the remote world of Gelnith far into Ork space, it sent ripples across the Imperium, and their enemies.

The Emperors holy warriors and their Tech Priests were the first to respond to the crash, sending an elite squad of tactical soldiers and two Tech Priests to recover, or permanently retire the damaged cruiser, which was currently in a decaying orbit around the thick jungle planet.

The Orks on nearby dessert worlds Reddrokk and Glasland have also noticed the ships value in scrap and loot, the Warboss DruggaNeth sending his best mekkboys and their Nob escorts to loot the ship.

The Eldar, eager to gather information on their enemies, have send a Witch and Warp Spider to investigate as well, looking to pilfer the ships computers before it is discovered by others.

And of course- Chaos. The dark energy or the warp seems to be piercing the falling cruiser, slowing its descent, and corrupting the members of the Inquisition aboard the vessel, Only the Imperiums strongest minds and wills could resist such temptations.

~~~~~

My first roleplay on here, I like to think Im experienced in WarHammer, but I may get a term or two wrong, so dont hurt me. :biggrin:

Avalible Slots!(Please everyone, dont pile into one faction!)

Space Marines-
Captain: Kai
Scout Master:
Tech Marine: Julius

Orks-
Nob: Grizrat Tufnuts
Mekkboy:
WeirdBoy:

Eldar-
Sorceress:
WarpSpider: Tol'ireen
Warlock:

Chaos-
Lord:
Sorcerer: Vxyum 'The Wicked'
Chaos Space Marine Warrior: Sekel Itamar

Inquisition/Imperial Guard-
Sergent: Jackrum
Inquisitor: Ignus Morkavian
Demolition Expert: Brigford 'Brig' Phonnel

~~~

You can make your own 'Class' for any faction as long as its realistic, I dont want a Chapter Master or a Warboss running to this ship, its not THAT important, or at least not obviously so.

When Ive got at least three factions decently filled, Ill start the Action thread up, please feel free to ask any questions. 

Oh, and It would be silly to only send three soldiers for each faction, there will be grunts and NPC specialists for everyone to control, Ill put them in the profile, and yes, they can die, and yes, they can be reinforced if the chance arises. But you will not be showered with Relays or Warpgates like in DoW.

PM Critiques if you like, I always appreciate reviews.

(( Do not post quite yet, I have a few more tweaks, then We will be ready to go. ))


----------

